# Mileage on a Land Rover Freelander...what is too much?



## Sharonr (2 September 2009)

Not sure of what the expected lifespan of a Discovery or Freeland is mileage wise.

Have found one but it is 122,000 on the clock.  Is this too much???


----------



## nessiehhorse (2 September 2009)

Retired my Disco after 225,000 miles - now being used by someone in our village for off-road racing!

It really comes down to what you want to do with it and how it has been looked afeter.


----------



## ihatework (2 September 2009)

Freelander I wouldn't touch tbh, and you couldn't give it to me if it had gone round the clock.

Disco are better, and if the price was right and service history then I would consider on that mileage.


----------



## Meandtheboys (2 September 2009)

122,000 on a discovery not an issue, but on an older Freelander I would say no............is it for towing?


----------



## Pedantic (2 September 2009)

10 miles is too much for anything with rover on.....


----------



## deicinmerlyn (2 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
10 miles is too much for anything with rover on..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Echo!!


----------



## Sharonr (2 September 2009)

Yeah would hope to tow with it.

So Discovery much better?


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 September 2009)

Discovery is a proper towing vehicle....... a Freelander is a toy, steer well clear of it. The milesage on the Discovery isn't really an issue.


----------



## Cobbysmum (2 September 2009)

My Freelander now has 105k on the clock and has been an absolute dream, including towing but it has been well maintained by a Land Rover fanatic - my OH!


----------



## MegaBeast (2 September 2009)

Our Disco has got 206k on it and is going strong.

IMO the freelander isn't as sturdy a vehicle (and not ideal for towing, have a bad rep) so wouldn't touch a high mileage one of those


----------



## perfect11s (2 September 2009)

Did you know  75% of landrovers are still on the road.......
The rest made it home....... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 sorry landy peeps coulden't resist


----------



## CeeBee (3 September 2009)

Depends whether it is petrol or diesel. The older Freelanders with the K series engine don't touch with a barge pole at that mileage! You only need to do a search on the internet to find thousands of posts regarding disasters with head gasket problems. However, the diesel engines are a different matter. I think from about 2001 onwards diesel engines are turbo, TD4? And they are much more reliablIe, with high mileage not really being a problem. NB, I now drive a Discovery with a V8 engine, which runs on LPG. It has 145k on the clock and is a dream to drive and tow with. My petrol Freelander blew up!!!
Post your question on any Landrover forum and you will be inundated with advice. Good luck.


----------



## Hippona (3 September 2009)

My Disco has 138k on it......its in really good nick, never been used off-road and done very little towing so well chuffed with it. If you get a Disco get a 200 or 300tdi, not the TD5 as they have engine and air suspension problems apparantly....(I'm not technical in the slightest, this is what I was told when looking for a 4x4)

I was advised not to bother with a Freelander....my mate bought one and swapped it for a Disco cos the Freelander couldnt pull the skin off a rice pudding.


----------

